# Adjusting the Akios 757 CTM



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Received my reel in the mail today (Thank you Tommy) but had a question. I will be taking it out next week to put some time in with it but need to know how to tune it in. I read the manual but it had me going back and forth and further confusing my self. Is it ready out of the box and all I simply have to do is adjust the mag brake? I recently saw a post on adjusting the 656CTM but was not sure if it would pertain to the 757 CTM as well, one might assume it will. But we all know what assuming can do sometimes. lol


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bluewater,

It should be ready to go out of the box. Spool it up with a good 20lb mono, add a shockleader, turn the mag to max and go fish...  As you become more comfortable you can slowly move the mags toward min, just a click or two at a time. 

In stock configuration the reel should be tame. The only thing that I'd really check before fishing is the side to side play of the spool. There should be just a slight side to side knock and the spool should be centered.

Enjoy!!

Tommy


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

You got yourself one fine reel. Just caste it and back off the mag a little each cast that you know was a smooth one. Remember if the wind changes towards you ad mag.


----------



## BlueWater (Jun 14, 2011)

Tommy said:


> Bluewater,
> 
> It should be ready to go out of the box. Spool it up with a good 20lb mono, add a shockleader, turn the mag to max and go fish...  As you become more comfortable you can slowly move the mags toward min, just a click or two at a time.
> 
> ...


How does one center the spool? I tried turning the right side knob (handle side) and it would not budge! I currently own a Penn Squall and Penn 525 which have taught me alot about casting conventional reels to the point where I can cast a good 100' now (After many many birdnest/knots/re-spooling/frustration) I throw braid on each one of those reels and will be throwing braid on the 757 as it will be my small shark/ big drum set up. From what I understand...side to side spool knock is adjusted on the left side of the reel (knob beginning with 0). So I take it the right knob (handle side) is to center the spool? But how?


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It should be centered


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bronzbck is right, it should be centered. If needed to center, you can loosen the right side knob to allow the spool to move slightly right. More than likely the spool will be centered and you may need to adjust the left side knob to get that slight knock. It will likely be fine out of the box. 

Feel free to email or pm me if there is an issue.

Tommy


----------

